# GSD-Datei selber erstellen



## Die_Mauer (2 März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
hat von euch schonmal jemand eine GSD-Datei selber erstellt? Ich habe vor mit dem PROFIBUS-Chip Lspm2 selber einen Slave zu bauen. Dafür benötige ich eine GSD-Datei um meinen Slave in Step7 projektieren zu können. Um Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Mfg 
http://www.sps-forum.de/post_thanks...2503-f4937c5fe729960f82da9b937c7efca0f67bfc41​


----------



## IBFS (2 März 2011)

Die_Mauer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hat von euch schonmal jemand eine GSD-Datei selber erstellt? Ich habe vor mit dem PROFIBUS-Chip Lspm2 selber einen Slave zu bauen. Dafür benötige ich eine GSD-Datei um meinen Slave in Step7 projektieren zu können. Um Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.
> 
> Mfg



Hallo "Die_Mauer",

willkommen im Forum. Es reicht bei uns eine Frage einmal zu stellen,
weil fast alle hier beim FORUM-Aufruf auf "Neue Beiträge" drücken.
Dadurch wird deine Frage in jedem Falle gesehen.

Frank


----------



## profichip (4 März 2011)

Wie eine GSD-Datei aufgebaut ist steht natürlich genau in der Profibus-Spezikiation. Dort könntest Du anfangen zu lesen...
Sind beim LSPM2 nicht auch Beispiel-GSDs dabei bei denen Du abgucken könntest?

Unsere Firma hat den Profibus Lean Slave ASIC VPCPLS2 im Angebot, dieser ist vollständig pin- und funktionskombatibel zum LSPM2 von Siemens. Zu dessen Lieferumfang gehört auch eine umfangreiche Sammlung von Beispiel-GSD-Dateien. Aus diesen kannst Du Dir dann ganz einfach per Copy&Paste und einigen Anpassungen deine GSD-Datei zusammen bauen.
Unseren Kunden bieten wir natürlich vollen Support, auch beim Erstellen einer GSD-Datei.

-- Frank


----------

